# Tools and Hardware



## Sergiozal (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello folks,
Most of my pics are macros, a different way to look at everyday objects.
let's go for it?
_*Links gone *_


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

Hmm...nice idea for a theme, I'll have to see what I've got in my archives later..don't think I have any tools, but I work for a construction company (in the office) so it's not like I don't have access to them!


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbup: #1


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2005)

Good idea - the place for LittleMan's Three Saws to go to, too! Must tell him about this!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

I haven't done one of these Themes and thought I would give an attempt. Best I could come up with at the moment.
Hope ya like it. 







Thanks for looking!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 10, 2006)

_*Link gone *_


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

133_Durham,CA von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 5, 2012)

17143_1313208223023_1015196862_940198_883218_n by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Blinkknives (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Philmar (Mar 15, 2016)

A wood sculptor&#x27;s tools - Rome by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## fmshoemaker (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1 (May 23, 2016)

The Luthier's Bench


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 30, 2019)

Spanner Wrench ( pointed and flat ends ) for DSLR lens repair


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 31, 2019)

Surgical instruments I made about 25 years ago.


----------

